
Microsoft acquires Talko . But Why? - chintan39
I just checked the Talko&#x27;s Android app , they just have 1000-5000 downloads.
Looking at the features and UI,there are far more better apps.
Then why Talko?
======
byoung2
Cheaper than recruiting the engineers individually? I didn't see terms but if
it's small, it could be a bargain to get the team and tech and roll it into
Skype. Also, the better apps might not have been for sale.

~~~
chintan39
Talko is a start up by Ray Ozzie. He is one of the Microsoft Pioneer and Past
Architect of Microsoft.

